# Pass/fail option?



## Minh (Apr 11, 2020)

Greeting PB,

It's been a long time since I post here. 

I would like to consult godly and experienced members on this subject.

As a result of the pandemic, my university not only had decided to use virtual method in keeping social distancing, but also provided an grading alternative for students. Here's the university's statement concerning that:

_"To help ensure academic quality and support our students’ success, as well as to alleviate stress during these unprecedented and challenging times, the university is offering grading options for students this term. Upon receipt and review of their final grades, a student may:
_

_Keep the course grade as assigned by the instructor;_
_Keep the course but select a Pass/Fail option that would appear on their transcript (not counted toward GPA calculations); or_
_Drop the course without academic penalty._
_Consistent with the UVic academic calendar, for percentage grades, 50% or higher constitutes a passing grade for undergraduate courses, and 73% or higher constitutes a passing grade for graduate courses" [1]_



Base on this statement, it appears that option 2 allows student to declare a course regardless of the grade that qualifies. A math's grade of 40% can still be deemed as "passed" even if it is below 50% to pass an undergraduate course. 

With this being said, I am facing a troubling situation. I recently predicted that I will fail a Physic course because of the final exam. If I decide this course to be passed, then I can continue my study quicker. But morally speaking, I am concerning whether this violates the 9th commandment as it also apply to academic integrity. Even though experiencing self-isolation has troubled my mental health a lot, I am remained reluctant to take this option as I believe individual students should remain committed to their academic responsibility and should be fairly evaluated based on this effort. 

So in facing this dilemma, what should be the obvious approach?

In Christ

[1] https://www.uvic.ca/covid-19/home/updates/grading-options-27mar2020.php


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2020)

Minh said:


> Base on this statement, it appears that option 2 allows student to declare a course regardless of the grade that qualifies.



I'm not reading it that way 

If you pass, you can take the grade and calculate it into the GPA or have it show as a pass and not impact your GPA

If you fail, you can take the fail or you can treat it as a drop with no penalty - neither of which should give you credit. 

Since you can see the grade before you decide, and think you could pass on another try or substitute another course. I'd recommend the drop if it turns out to be a fail.


----------



## iainduguid (Apr 11, 2020)

Edward is right. The idea is that if you get a B in a class that you think you would have got an A in - and it is going to ruin your straight A gpa that you are counting on to get into Grad School - you can choose to have it graded pass/fail. That way you pass the class but it doesn't factor into the calculation of your final gpa. But if you are getting an F and you opt for pass/fail, then you still fail. Otherwise, they would have called it pass/pass.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 11, 2020)

Is it necessary for your degree?
If not you are given the choice the pass if otherwise you could not. I understand your reasoning and am humbled by your conscience but, I would do pass/fail unless you really can't understand it and its necessary later on.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 12, 2020)

Minh said:


> I am remained reluctant to take this option as I believe individual students should remain committed to their academic responsibility and should be fairly evaluated based on this effort.



You should not feel bad about taking whatever relief they offer you. These are difficult times for many students, and your school is being considerate. And everyone at your school is receiving the same offer (as are students at many other schools around the world), so you are not gaining any unfair advantage over others. This means you should work hard, do your best, and select the grading option that's best for you. Let your school worry about what's fair. Your job is to do your best and accept whatever help they decide is fitting to give you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

